
The Pandemic Jobless Youthquake - hhs
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2020/05/08/the-pandemic-jobless-youthquake/
======
Invictus0
I imagine a significant fraction of the 5.5 million unemployed in the food and
drink sector will quickly get back to work once the economy reopens. These
businesses are essentially on pause; if the state can support them until it is
time to reopen, then the jobs will still be intact at the end. I don't think
the demand for restaurants and bars has gone down by much.

~~~
kitotik
You are vastly underestimating how many customers and employees will simply
refuse to go to a restaurant or bar due to health risks.

You are also discounting the number of these businesses _that have already
permanently closed_.

This was an industry already operating on razor thin margins, even a temporary
10% drop in demand will cause many more to shudder their doors.

